# How To Needed: Stock EH09 GB to CM7.1



## jochmaster

Hello everyone,

I am new to rootzwiki, custom ROMS and the world of Odin'ing. I have done some research and associated reading on the topic, but I was wondering if someone could help me out with some *instructions on how to get from a stock EH09 GB (upgraded from USCC's Kies download) to CM7.1*. I know there will be rooting, Odin, and CWM involved. However, after all of my research, I have been unable to find definitive instructions on starting with a very stock EH09 and getting to a functional CM7.1.

I am very technically savvy. However, I am a little leery of bricking my device if I don't have some clear instructions. Any help would be much appreciated as I have grown too frustrated with this stock TW rom.

Thanks a lot


----------



## mcgleevn

Follow these instructions... Seems pretty straight forward just read right where it says "flashing to mesmerize for the first time" right near the beginning of the OP

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7484-CyanogenMod-7-for-the-Samsung-Mesmerize-V7.1.0-(9-Oct-2011)


----------



## jochmaster

Thanks for the reply, however I think the first step is where I get hung up. There's no rooting application (that I know of) for GB. My intuition tells me I'll have to Odin some pre-rooted GB rom or Odin the stock Froyo and root it (However, I've never used Odin). If you have instructions for getting past that first hurdle, I think I'd be on my way a little more.


----------



## mcgleevn

I know the first step is the hardest, Ive been there... Its fairly simple process, just take your time and it'll happen.

Check this link for some of the necessary files like odin and recovery for MTD roms which is what CM7.1 is:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...p-EH09-Radio-and-Odin-Utility-Samsung-Drivers

Odin the recovery and then three finger method recover, wipe data, cache and dalvik cache and then flash CM7.1


----------



## jochmaster

Sorry to be a pest, I know you're just trying to help me out here. Can you just confirm that these steps will indeed land me in the right direction? I think I know where I need to go. I would just like someone to confirm

1.) Use Odin to Flash a pre-rooted GB or a Froyo build
2.) root it if not rooted
3.) install CWM (can I install this from the market, or must I flash it with Odin?)
4.) use CWM to install CM7.1 rom
5.) Flash EE.19 radio with Odin (or can I do this with CWM?)

Thanks again


----------



## Brosophocles

Odin to the stock froyo, root with super one click, Odin cwm of your choice, flash your chosen rom in cwm, and flash the radio in Odin.

Stock froyo: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M23AW3L4


----------



## JB2005

jochmaster said:


> Sorry to be a pest, I know you're just trying to help me out here. Can you just confirm that these steps will indeed land me in the right direction? I think I know where I need to go. I would just like someone to confirm
> 
> 1.) Use Odin to Flash a pre-rooted GB or a Froyo build
> 2.) root it if not rooted
> 3.) install CWM (can I install this from the market, or must I flash it with Odin?)
> 4.) use CWM to install CM7.1 rom
> 5.) Flash EE.19 radio with Odin (or can I do this with CWM?)
> 
> Thanks again


CWM you install via odin and if you flash a Froyo build you do not need to flash a radio for cm7.1 stable


----------



## m0r0n3s

I don't know about your phone, but for the fascinate you only need to flash cwm and you are good to go for any rom. No need to root. You are going to delete all that anyway when you flash a rom. All custom roms are rooted.


----------



## Brosophocles

I can't flash cwm without rooting on my mez, fails every time.


----------



## JB2005

"Brosophocles said:


> I can't flash cwm without rooting on my mez, fails every time.


I have used Odin for the cwm.4 and then flashed cm7 without rooting on the mez.


----------



## Brosophocles

Hm...guess I'll have to give it another go.


----------



## BrwnSuperman

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...hing-to-Jt-s-Vanilla-GB-(FIXES-most-problems)


----------



## jochmaster

I want to thank everyone for the assistance. I got my phone to CM7.1 successfully and it's running great. Since I appreciate when people come back to threads to post their solutions, I am going to do the same for any other Mesmerize user.

Here is a step by step of moving from stock US Cellular updated Gingerbread to Cyanogenmod 7.1 these directions should start you over from stock and make sure that everything happens in the correct order to get to Cyanogen

*Note: You will lose all data (apps/settings) on the phone (this does not include data on the SD card), so backup accordingly.*

*Prerequisites:*
You will need the following downloads
Samsung Galaxy S Drivers for Windows (32-bit 64-bit)
Clockworkmod (aka CWM) 4.0 http://db.tt/kgEj6joC
ODIN 1.3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9H0WW7RA
EE19 Radio for Samsung Mesmerize http://dl.dropbox.co...9_modem.tar.md5
Stock Samsung Mesmerize EH09 Gingerbread ODIN package http://android.clocktowergaming.com/mesmerize/Samsung_i500_Mesmerize_EH09.rar
Latest CyanogenMod for Samsung Mesmerize http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Latest_Version#Samsung_Mesmerize
Google Apps for CyanogenMod http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Latest_Version#Google_Apps
*Installation:*
Make sure any important information is backed up
Install the Samsung Mesmerize USB Drivers for your operating system
Unpack (un rar) the stock Gingerbread Package into a .pit and .tar file
Open/run Odin3
Turn off the mesmerize, remove the battery cover and battery from the phone and leave it out
Plug the USB cable into your computer and then into the phone.
Hold the down volume button on the phone until a picture of a yellow android and shovel appear on the screen with "downloading..." displaying. A green box should appear in Odin indication that it recognizes the phone
Setup Odin: Under "Options", check "repartition", Click "PIT" and select the .pit file from the Stock EH09 build that was unrar'ed earlier, Click "PDA" and select the .tar file from the stock EH09 build
Click "Start" and the phone will begin to download the stock ROM
After the phone restarts and Odin lists "Pass", unplug the phone and insert the battery. turn on the phone.
Plug the phone back into the computer and use the file transfer ability to transfer the *update-cm-7.1.0-Mesmerize-signed.zip* and *gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip* file to the root of the SD card.
Turn off the phone and remove the battery again
Enter Download mode by holding down the volume down button
If Odin is still open, close it, then re-open it. Be sure that "repartition" is NOT checked
Unzip *CWM4_CM7_Odin* if needed. Click "PDA" and select the CWM4_CM7_Odin.tar file
Click Start and Odin will flash the package
Disconnect and start the phone with the battery in, verify functionality, and turn off leaving the battery in
Hold down the volume up, volume down, and power buttons at once until "Samsung" appears on the screen to enter Clockworkmod recovery
Use the volume up and down buttons to move to "install zip from sdcard". use the power button to select it. select "choose zip from sdcard", finally select *update-cm-7.1.0-Mesmerize-signed.zip *and apply the update
When the phone is finished installing, you will have a fresh copy of CyanogenMod on your mesmerize. Notice, however that there are no Google Apps. To install those, follow the same process with clockwork recoveryMod (volume up, down, and power) to install the zip from sdcard.
One Final Thing
Cyanogen has a problem sending SMS (text message) with the EH09 radio that comes with stock Gingerbread, so we must use the EE19 radio with it. To flash the radio
Put the phone in download mode by removing the battery and connecting to computer. Hold down the volume down button
Reset Odin if it is still open, otherwise open Odin. Select "PDA" and open the EE19_modem.tar.md5 from the zip file
Press Start to flash the modem
When "PASS" is displayed, disconnect the phone from the computer, connect the battery and you are ready to go.

References:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7022-odincwm-40-ee19-eh09-radio-and-odin-utility-samsung-drivers/
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Mesmerize:_Full_Update_Guide


----------



## fider7

jochmaster said:


> I want to thank everyone for the assistance. I got my phone to CM7.1 successfully and it's running great. Since I appreciate when people come back to threads to post their solutions, I am going to do the same for any other Mesmerize user.
> 
> Here is a step by step of moving from stock US Cellular updated Gingerbread to Cyanogenmod 7.1 these directions should start you over from stock and make sure that everything happens in the correct order to get to Cyanogen
> 
> *Note: You will lose all data (apps/settings) on the phone (this does not include data on the SD card), so backup accordingly.*
> 
> *Prerequisites:*
> You will need the following downloads
> Samsung Galaxy S Drivers for Windows (32-bit 64-bit)
> Clockworkmod (aka CWM) 4.0 http://db.tt/kgEj6joC
> ODIN 1.3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9H0WW7RA
> EE19 Radio for Samsung Mesmerize http://dl.dropbox.co...9_modem.tar.md5
> Stock Samsung Mesmerize EH09 Gingerbread ODIN package http://android.clock...merize_EH09.rar
> Latest CyanogenMod for Samsung Mesmerize http://wiki.cyanogen...msung_Mesmerize
> Google Apps for CyanogenMod http://wiki.cyanogen...ion#Google_Apps
> *Installation:*
> Make sure any important information is backed up
> Install the Samsung Mesmerize USB Drivers for your operating system
> Unpack (un rar) the stock Gingerbread Package into a .pit and .tar file
> Open/run Odin3
> Turn off the mesmerize, remove the battery cover and battery from the phone and leave it out
> Plug the USB cable into your computer and then into the phone.
> Hold the down volume button on the phone until a picture of a yellow android and shovel appear on the screen with "downloading..." displaying. A green box should appear in Odin indication that it recognizes the phone
> Setup Odin: Under "Options", check "repartition", Click "PIT" and select the .pit file from the Stock EH09 build that was unrar'ed earlier, Click "PDA" and select the .tar file from the stock EH09 build
> Click "Start" and the phone will begin to download the stock ROM
> After the phone restarts and Odin lists "Pass", unplug the phone and insert the battery. turn on the phone.
> Plug the phone back into the computer and use the file transfer ability to transfer the *update-cm-7.1.0-Mesmerize-signed.zip* and *gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip* file to the root of the SD card.
> Turn off the phone and remove the battery again
> Enter Download mode by holding down the volume down button
> If Odin is still open, close it, then re-open it. Be sure that "repartition" is NOT checked
> Unzip *CWM4_CM7_Odin* if needed. Click "PDA" and select the CWM4_CM7_Odin.tar file
> Click Start and Odin will flash the package
> Disconnect and start the phone with the battery in, verify functionality, and turn off leaving the battery in
> Hold down the volume up, volume down, and power buttons at once until "Samsung" appears on the screen to enter Clockworkmod recovery
> Use the volume up and down buttons to move to "install zip from sdcard". use the power button to select it. select "choose zip from sdcard", finally select *update-cm-7.1.0-Mesmerize-signed.zip *and apply the update
> When the phone is finished installing, you will have a fresh copy of CyanogenMod on your mesmerize. Notice, however that there are no Google Apps. To install those, follow the same process with clockwork recoveryMod (volume up, down, and power) to install the zip from sdcard.
> One Final Thing
> Cyanogen has a problem sending SMS (text message) with the EH09 radio that comes with stock Gingerbread, so we must use the EE19 radio with it. To flash the radio
> Put the phone in download mode by removing the battery and connecting to computer. Hold down the volume down button
> Reset Odin if it is still open, otherwise open Odin. Select "PDA" and open the EE19_modem.tar.md5 from the zip file
> Press Start to flash the modem
> When "PASS" is displayed, disconnect the phone from the computer, connect the battery and you are ready to go.
> 
> References:
> http://rootzwiki.com...amsung-drivers/
> http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide


ee19&odin
http://rickw.net/files/download/Mesmerize%20Modem%20Update%20for%20CM7.1.zip

ee19&Odin
http://rickw.net/files/download/Mesmerize%20Modem%20Update%20for%20CM7.1.zip


----------



## bennerv

Follow the directions here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/
You MAY need RomKonverter found here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32390-tool-romkonverter-konverts-all-fascinateshowcasemesmerize-roms-21213/

Here are the steps you need to do just to walk you through it along with the first link I provided.

1. Download the Cyanogenmod 7.1 you want. (If the file on get.cm is for the US Cellular Mesmerize, then you will not need to use RomKonverter)

2. Download the corresponding google apps (also known as gapps) for your version you will be using. (In this case it will be the gapps for 2.3.x found here: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps#Gingerbread_.28Android_2.3.x.29) Put the google apps file and the CM7.1 file on your sd card... you will be using it later.

3. You will need a custom recovery in order to flash the CM7.1 so you will download Odin and clockwork recovery mod (found here: [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]http://forum.xda-dev...52&d=1311907538)

4. Take the battery out of your phone and plug in the phone a usb slot on your computer. Hold down the down volume key and it should put your phone in download mode. Odin should be running it should recognize your phone by seeing a yellow button line up. Click on the PDA tab and select your clockwork recovery mod file and click start.

5. Once odin has fully flashed the recovery file put your battery back in your phone. When turning your phone back on hold down the power button and both the volume up and down button until you get in to a recovery screen.

6. Once you are in the recovery screen navigate to the install zip from sd card and select the CM7.1 file. (You may want to do a factory reset and/or clear the Dalvik cache)

7. If your phone reboots after flashing CM7.1 then you need to turn it off and put it back in recovery so that you can install google apps. Navigate to the install zip from sd card again and select your google apps zip file you put on there before. Flash it to your phone, and then reboot.

You should now be running CM7.1 and it should be pre-rooted when you flashed the CM7.1 file.

If you have any questions feel free to message me or ask anyone on the forums. There are really helpful people here. I learned everything from I know and posted from various tutorials and guides. Also, remember this voids your warranty. If you decide you don't like CM7.1, or want to go back to stock follow the guide here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/ (You only need odin to flash back to stock so if you brick your phone, you still have a chance to recover it.


----------

